# Adult Diapers recommendations



## yivoz (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi all. For the past month or so I have been wearing 'Depends with Tabs' adult diapers when I go out. I experience sporadic cramping and sudden urges to defecate, and whilst I've never had an accident, I feel that if the circumstances were right (or wrong, if that's a better way to put it), I could. Wearing these diapers have not made any difference to my IBS, but they have reduced the fear of having an accident in public a little. And I have a flat butt, so the diaper actually fills out my jeans nicely.

*Anyhow, I want to know if anyone here has any brands and types they recommend. I find the S/M size of 'Depends with Tabs' to be a bit too big, and I don't need all the bulky padding towards the front.*

Many thanks!


----------



## LaciK (Jul 22, 2017)

I use Always brand. It fits well and is comfortable enough for long-term use.


----------



## yivoz (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks. I bought some Tena Ultimate Underwear earlier this week, and whilst they are not supposedly designed for bowel incontinence, they fit perfectly, where the Depends were very loose. In retrospect the Depends would not have worked if I had an accident, but the Tena at least feels like they would. I noticed that Tina (and Always) are available in more sizes than Depends. Depends seems to be sized only for larger people.


----------



## ricecrispy (Jul 25, 2017)

I was in a state of fear so I bought some Tena UK underwear but I doubt they could hold a loose stool. On thhe incontinence sub forum a post mentioned 2 layers of plastic pants. Does anyone know any UK vendors, just in case I need them in the future? Thanks for reading,


----------

